# PLease Help what receiver should I buy??



## Titan34 (Jul 24, 2012)

I am a complete noob in home audio. I just ordered two polk monitor 70 towers and plan on getting a cs2 center 2 monitor 30's and two in ceiling speakers plus a bic pl200 sub. What receiver should I buy to support all this. I know the monitor 70 are power hungry from what Ive read. Id like to be 3d ready and have some networking abilities.

Accessories for less has

Denon 3311 for 500 bucks

I dont mind buying refurbished Id like to limit spending as much as possible 600 is max

Thanks Everyone


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Titan34 said:


> I am a complete noob in home audio. I just ordered two polk monitor 70 towers and plan on getting a cs2 center 2 monitor 30's and two in ceiling speakers plus a bic pl200 sub. What receiver should I buy to support all this. I know the monitor 70 are power hungry from what Ive read. Id like to be 3d ready and have some networking abilities.
> 
> Accessories for less has
> 
> ...


Hello,
The AVR-3311CI would work nicely. I am also really fond of the Onkyo TX-NR709 which has a bit more power, THX Post Processing, Marvell's Qdeo Processing, and more. That being said, the Denon offers Airplay Support, retails for $1199, and Denon traditionally offered stronger resale value. The Onkyo is a year newer design than the 3311 with it just being replaced by the TX-NR717 whereas there has been a AVR-3312, and now AVR-3313. A major advantage to the Onkyo is that you can add 2 additional years of additional Manufacturers Warranty from Shoponkyo.com for around $70. I am not aware of Denon offering to extend the Warranty on a B-Stock AVR or A-Stocks for that matter. Granted you could always add a 3rd Party Warranty, but I definitely feel safer with a Manufacturers Extended Warranty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

There are many good receivers that will do a good job for you. I favor Denon and A4L is a good place to buy from. I purchased a refurb Denon 3312 from them about a month ago and everything arrived in good shape and worked perfectly. Onkyo and Pioneer are good brands as well as Yamaha. So, check out the features of each and decide which one works best for you. Don't worry about small differences in power output. Double the amp power is only 3db. That is not noticeable to most folks. So, the difference between, say 110w and 140w, is negligible.

Also, don't fall into the trap of high price cables - they are a waste of money. Check out Monoprice for good quality cables at very affordable prices.

If you shop for new speakers later on, ignore all the hype about "these are 200w speakers, you would be better off buying these 300w speakers." How much power a speaker can handle is pretty much meaningless. There are exceptions, however. If you have a 1,000w amp hooked to speakers rated at 100w and turn the amp up full, well, you will have a very brief blast of high volume, followed by total silence.

You can also checkout weekend specials at Newegg. Sometimes they have huge discounts on receivers. Also, once in a while Amazon runs gold box specials on receivers. About 6 weeks ago, they sold new Denon 3312s for $549. Deals like that are rare, however.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

hjones4841 said:


> There are many good receivers that will do a good job for you. I favor Denon and A4L is a good place to buy from. I purchased a refurb Denon 3312 from them about a month ago and everything arrived in good shape and worked perfectly. Onkyo and Pioneer are good brands as well as Yamaha. So, check out the features of each and decide which one works best for you. Don't worry about small differences in power output. Double the amp power is only 3db. That is not noticeable to most folks. So, the difference between, say 110w and 140w, is negligible.
> 
> 
> You can also checkout weekend specials at Newegg. Sometimes they have huge discounts on receivers. Also, once in a while Amazon runs gold box specials on receivers. About 6 weeks ago, they sold new Denon 3312s for $549. Deals like that are rare, however.


+1


----------



## cablebandit (Jun 1, 2011)

Id save some money and get the Onkyo 818 for round 850


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo 809 is still available for $599 at Accessories4less and is a fantastic receiver as it has the HQV vida video processor as well as ISF calibrations for each input. Audyssey MultEQ XT THX Select2 plus and a much stronger amplification section than any receiver in its class.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The Onkyo 809 is still available for $599 at Accessories4less and is a fantastic receiver as it has the HQV vida video processor as well as ISF calibrations for each input. Audyssey MultEQ XT THX Select2 plus and a much stronger amplification section than any receiver in its class.


Wow. That is a silly good deal. I almost want to buy one just for the Vida/Qdeo Combo. That being said, XT32/SubEQ HT is pretty tough to give up and the HQV Reon is still respectable.


----------



## Titan34 (Jul 24, 2012)

I was looking at the 809 you suggested. Is there something comparable? Id like to only spend 450 max if possible


----------



## Titan34 (Jul 24, 2012)

I was looking at the 809 you suggested. Is there something comparable? Id like to only spend 450 max if possible


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Be warned .... Onkyo has recall notice on many units / see these forums for more info..... And thier reliability in general is suspect .....Many here sponsored by Onkyo.. Dont be suckered into it .... get Denon or Pioneer .... lddude:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

The Onkyo 709 can be had for $449.99 and is also a great receiver.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

RTS100x5 said:


> Be warned .... Onkyo has recall notice on many units / see these forums for more info..... And thier reliability in general is suspect .....Many here sponsored by Onkyo.. Dont be suckered into it .... get Denon or Pioneer .... lddude:


I must have missed out on our Top Secret affiliation with Onkyo replete with a secret handshake. Aside from Accessories4less being a Sponsor, that is the closest we have to any Onkyo involvement. And it should be pointed out that AC4L sells Denon, Marantz, and Cambridge as well. Onkyo has never even supplied us with a Review Unit. Something that cannot be said for Paradigm, Martin Logan, Dynaudio, and countless others.

We have no Storefront. The only Onkyo Series that was actually recalled was the November, December and January 2012 run of the x09 Series that was quickly taken off the shelves of Retailers and those affected by the Serial/IDE Cable with the x08 Series. So please do check these Forums as they are relatively few who have had issues with Onkyo AVR's.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Be warned .... Onkyo has recall notice on many units / see these forums for more info..... And thier reliability in general is suspect .....Many here sponsored by Onkyo.. Dont be suckered into it .... get Denon or Pioneer .... lddude:


You should check the "vendor" list; along with many other companies, we are sponsored by Anthem, Adcom, B&K, Denon, Marantz, NAD, Onkyo, Pioneer, Sony and Yamaha. We do not have a store from which we sell ANY products, and there is even a thread detailing the Onkyo recall.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

RTS100x5 said:


> Be warned .... Onkyo has recall notice on many units / see these forums for more info..... And thier reliability in general is suspect .....Many here sponsored by Onkyo.. Dont be suckered into it .... get Denon or Pioneer .... lddude:


If one searches the Internet, you can find negative reviews / comments on any product. The best thing you can do for yourself is to determine which options mean the most to you and purchase an AVR accordingly.

As far as the Onkyo recalls - JJ has pointed out the recent recalls. To spin this a different way, consider that Onkyo cares enough about their product / customers to take the hit of bad press to fix their issues by issuing the recall.

And, to suggest that "many here sponsored by Onkyo" is just blatantly wrong.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> And, to suggest that "many here sponsored by Onkyo" is just blatantly wrong.


Agreed, Onkyo does not offer any discounts to any members here nor does it support this forum in any way. Onkyo is a very popular brand and simply offers the bast options and power output for the price and for the most part very few members who own Onkyo on this forum have had any issues or anything negative to say about them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

And from another Thread a Posting from RTI:
"I have a SC 35 with no issues, in fact I sell PIONEER now due to solid reliability and recall issues w other brand...My new SC35 has been a stellar performer!! ...."

So just to be clear, you actually have a horse in the race so to speak by issuing warnings about Onkyo as I am guessing while you are a Pioneer Dealer, you are not an Onkyo Dealer. It is pretty rich to cast aspersions about our motivations when you appear to own a HT Store.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

wgmontgomery said:


> You should check the "vendor" list; along with many other companies, we are sponsored by Anthem, Adcom, B&K, Denon, Marantz, NAD, Onkyo, Pioneer, Sony and Yamaha. We do not have a store from which we sell ANY products, and there is even a thread detailing the Onkyo recall.


Hello,
Wasn't the Vendor List from when we actually had a Storefront and therefore Vendors? It is seeing B&K on the list even though they have gone the way of the Dodo Bird that makes me wonder about this. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

RTS100x5 said:


> Be warned .... Onkyo has recall notice on many units / see these forums for more info..... And thier reliability in general is suspect .....Many here sponsored by Onkyo.. Dont be suckered into it .... get Denon or Pioneer .... lddude:


I'm not sure anyone here is "sponsored" by Onkyo, although a lot of people are certainly enticed by their high ratio of features-to-cost.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Vendors List is for vendors... some pay, some don't. See our Sponsor/Vendor Ad Rates for details. Our sponsors are listed at the top of the list, paying vendors and affiliates next. Then any company can have a free vendor listing, but the info is limited. So, just because they are on the Vendor List does not mean they are a sponsor or paying advertiser.

Now... next time any of you talk to Onkyo, be SURE to tell them that we are waiting on our sponsor check that we have yet to receive. :bigsmile: 

Back on topic.... I would buy the Denon 3311 and never look back. I miss my Denon 4311... it was one fine unit, although I only used it for a processor, it still did everything I needed it to very well. I do however currently own an Onkyo 5508 that has been a good unit... and an Onkyo 805 that I have had for several years and it plays daily (okay maybe 350/365 days a year) for an average of 8-10 hours with no issues EVER!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Indeed. The 3311 is available at a great price. 5 plus years later, both my Onkyo TX-SR805 and TX-SR875 have been flawless in the hands of close friends who live within 10 minutes of me.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't think that you can go wrong with _any_ of the AVRs mentioned. We ALL have our favorites; I'd be willing to bet that most of us recommend _what we own _because we have 1st hand experience with the brand and have enjoyed said experience. That seem 100% logical to me.

The Denon Sonnie mentioned is a great buy; the main things that *I* would look for in an AVR are:

the room correction (Audyssey being among the best) 

pre outs to add more power if needed.


----------



## walkerstop (Oct 17, 2012)

I recently bought a refurbished Onkyo TX-NR709, I've been happy with it, running it with the Polk Monitor 70's. It has pre-outs so you can go active should you ever wish to. Yes they have a higher failure rate but I kind of feel like with a refurb receiver they had to test it more lol... Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Dennon +1. Just a personal preference due to not having any problems with the two I have. Not to say Onkyo has problems.


----------

